# when bulking up do you throw everythingdown your throat or are you careful?



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

i've been bulking up ever since i can remember to tell you the truth,only really summer times i go for a litlle less food and watch what i eat and stop eating late and try not to snack...but back to bulking up...i literally eat almost anything,i mean anything half healthy,the odd takeaway and burgers n kentucky dont go a-miss...but i still eat my oily fish,fresh egg pasta's,rice,grilled steaks,chicken breast etc...but sometimes i cant control my hunger and satiety...but,it doesnt let me down in the gym and i seem to recover and grow...whats your take on throwing food down the ol tube ..or are you more careful,say dont eat past a certain time,dont snack,erm...count calories still etc???


----------



## Bulldog88 (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm the same and it has never bothered me i nthe gym there's nowt like a big greasey kebab/ burger @ midnight or a couple or a pizza aswell lol


----------



## C12AIG (Apr 3, 2007)

Ant if you look like your avatar am just gonna eat anything insight now haha.

Suppose it just goes by how you want to bulk, by gainin as much mass as possible, or adding little fat on hoping for as much muscle as possible.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

I eat clean most of the time, but i throw in a cheat meal every wednesday night, and i throw in a cheat saturday where everything is on the menu and i mean anything.

But as im only Human and if something takes my fancy it will get eaten regardless of what it is. 

Geo


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

i remember when i had the discipline to eat so carefully...but these days i'm all for mass n bulking til i reach what i think is good enough to strip down...but c12aig...that was a few years back...i have the same sort of size,but if i was to turn around....i might knock you out with my belly,hahaha!!!!

i've been such a fre willed eater i have to slip back into my discipline again...even though i'm not too bad looking...give it 6 months,i'll start cutting,but for now....where's the curry pot number....haha!!!!


----------



## guinness (Jul 14, 2008)

I dont plan any cheat meals in as I find I blow up every now and again due to regular living pressures. I tend to eat cleaner on bulking diets as I know I will be gaining weight for sure so want as a little as possible to be fat. when dieting I know I wont be gaining weight so tend to cheat a little more. Twisted logic I know but thats how it tends to be. Need to fix that.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

in the past i have done the see it eat it diet and i just got fat, i now eat clean through the week and eat whatever i want at the weekend....


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

When I was bulking I made 2 trips to Nando's every day lol


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

regardless of goals, i eat fairly clean mon-friday... Weekends are more or less off so i may eat a bit of rubbish then.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

when bulking i eat clean most of the time but if i ever fancy a KFC i'll have, 2 choccy bars i'll have them etc..


----------



## Alex Redford (Sep 9, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> in the past i have done the see it eat it diet and i just got fat, i now eat clean through the week and eat whatever i want at the weekend....


how much cardio do you think should be done while doing a high carb diet?


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

i cant stop eating, il eat anything!! but i control it as it gets up to like 8.00 in the evening.


----------



## Alex Redford (Sep 9, 2008)

DB said:


> when bulking i eat clean most of the time but if i ever fancy a KFC i'll have, 2 choccy bars i'll have them etc..


 i guess its up the the individual isnt it, if there going to eat fatty foods then its going to be up to them to get rid of it when they strip down, i say this to make me feal good as i have the odd bit of crap in my diet.

GET BARBECUE SNACK_A_JACKS


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Alex Redford said:


> how much cardio do you think should be done while doing a high carb diet?


this depends on the individuals metabolism normally i would say 3 x 30min per week but for you seeing as you seem to have a fast metabolism i would not do any until your gaining stops then start it


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

6 Days (Mon-Fri * Sun) clean as a whislte

1 Day (Sat) Any old sh*te


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I eat my scheduled diet food and then after that if I want anything else I have it.

The more you compete the more you find its easier to get in shape if you keep lean in the off season. So thats always in my mind.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

I am currently bulking...

I am trying to eat as clean as possible every day and at the right times!

This includes mostly: Fruits, oats, veg, chicken, steak, salmon, rice, protien shakes, mass build shakes and very rarely eat anything rubbish or take away food.

When bulking you still have to eat as clean nutritants as possible so as not to add much fat while adding mass.

I been tweeking a diet plan for a month now and with help from Geo and around 4 other members on here i think its pretty spanking!


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> in the past i have done the see it eat it diet and i just got fat, i now eat clean through the week and eat whatever i want at the weekend....


i used to eat everything.. but now i try and eat reasonable 6 days a week then sunday LOOK OUT... :thumb:


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

Ive had two good bulking stages.

First I went from 14 stone to 15 stone 10lbs.

17% body fat up to 33% at one point at which it came down slowly even while bulking.

After some time I stripped down to 19% BF over 4 weeks period.

At which point I weighed 15 stone 3lbs.

Second time I bulked up I made my best strength gains by far and reached 17 stone 7lbs and 31% bodyfat.

Im now 16 stone 1lbs (well was last time i got weighed) and 19% body fat.


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

I used to eat faty food a lot things like pub mixed grills, curries, English Breakfasts, fish and chips etc.

But avoided things with no protein at all in like Cakes and Chocolate etc.

I think I may bulk again as im not happy with the stagnation ive suffered since eating pretty clean.


----------



## guinness (Jul 14, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> this depends on the individuals metabolism normally i would say 3 x 30min per week but for you seeing as you seem to have a fast metabolism i would not do any until your gaining stops then start it


interesting comment. why start when gaining stops? to counter the additional cals and controll bodyfat or something else?

I would have said take a easy for a couple of weeks, do no cardio, and then train heavy minus cardio. Then when looking to lose some fat introduce it.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Im strict Mon-Fri but at the weekends I eat anything in sight!


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

i think it depends on your goals, if you want to put on as much muscle as fast as possible which has been my goal upto now then i just ate as much food as i could regardles of if it was clean or not making sure i got a boat load of protien. but now that i am at i size im happy with i have been going more along the lines that most of the lads in this thread have and eat clean'ish during the week and eat what i like on the weekend.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i used to eat everything but ive been dieting for 12 weeks now annd im still not happy with my bf to start bulking again. i will be eating reasonably strict from now on to hopefully never go higher than 12% a a maximum.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

guinness said:


> interesting comment. why start when gaining stops? to counter the additional cals and controll bodyfat or something else?
> 
> I would have said take a easy for a couple of weeks, do no cardio, and then train heavy minus cardio. Then when looking to lose some fat introduce it.


Just as it does when losing weight the metabolism can stall when gaining weightt adding cardio can boost the metabolism, i have found it to be a very good addition whilst bulking


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

I eat as much as i can which is not enough so most of the time its blended meals of oats or brown rice with some protein source but i do have the odd pizza.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

when bulking i don't have to much trouble with putting fat on so i eat anything. and tbh, a bit of cardio helps get any i do put on. what's 90mins cardio a week if it means i get 2000 extra calories in my diet?


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hit rock bottom today total exhaustion.

Out last night till 1am up for work at 4.30am.

At work I had 5 cups of coffee, two cream donuts, two fish in bread crumbs, a twix, milk shake and toast.

Now had 3 hours in bed and just got up and had 2 stakes and rice.

Still hungry so just ordered a curry.

To be washed down with about ten cans of Tetleys.

If this dosnt give this Sustanon **** what it needs nothing will.


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

my diet7 days a week for years now ,is oatmeal for breakfast , rice and turkey through the day .

i put variaty into my evenning meals rice or pasta lean red meat oily fish veg ect.

all measured amounts depending on what im doing.

i luv chinease so the odd evenning i will sacrafice the clean meal for a all you can eat.

it makes dietting easier for me personaly because there is no real drastic change in foods or eatting paterns.


----------

